# To boldly go ---- to the ends of New York



## MARC Rider (Apr 15, 2021)

What was I doing getting up at 4:30 AM and leaving the house at 5? I retired specifically so I wouldn't have to do that any more. Unfortunately, because of limited COVID service on the NEC, this is what I needed to do if I wanted to have enough time in New York for my first post-vaccination adventure. Northeast Regional train 180 (leaving Baltimore at 6:10) isn't running, and the next train is 172, which doesn't get into the Big Apple until around 10. Thus, it was my old standby for my trips to Boston, Acela 2150. It wasn't a bed fare, either, $125. (Regionals were going for about $60, senior fare.) I used one of my upgrade coupons, and so I was set to ride first class. Didn't make my return rezzies. I was headed for Staten Island, and I didn't want to be stuck far out of the way worrying over whether I was going to get back to Penn Station in time for my train. When I looked at schedules, it seems like it takes nearly 2 hours to ride by public transportation from Penn Station to Tottenville, the end of the line for the Staten Island Railway. That means there are people who live in New York City whose commutes are as long as the one I used to do between Baltimore and Washington. (But they do get a scenic ferry ride included.)

I headed away from the house in my 20-year old Honda CR-V that I volunteered to leave at the station garage so that the rest of the family could have the better cars for their daily use. A good thing, because as I tooled down I-83 into the city, I noticed that the brake light was on. Fortunately, the brakes seemed to be working fine. (The car is now sitting in the shop getting looked at, so don't worry.) The early morning traffic, such as it was, wasn't much different from what I usually experienced in the days when I had to make this drive. But, the parking garage at Baltimore Penn Station was as empty as it's been during sinve the pandemic struck. I got to park right by the stairs.




Ah, here's the kind of departure board I like to see:




Everything's running on time!

The station actually had a few more people waiting for trains than when I went to New York in September and Philly in October. Note that my favorite commuter train, MARC 407, which use to leave at 5:55 is now leaving at 5:35 and there's no other MARC train until 6:30.

Soon enough it's down on the platform:



Acela 2150 right on time.

I find my seat, the conductor scans my ticket, and now it's time for some on-board service:




While the service has definitely been downgraded due to the pandemic loss of traffic, this offering is still better than what they had when I last rode in October. I got a cup of coffee and the omelet.



Here it is, served in a flex-dining tray. The omelet was a bit odd, but certainly edible. The potatoes were "meh," but I ate them too. A little ketchup helped. The croissant was OK, especially with the butter I liberally applied to it. The coffee was Dunkin, what more can you say?

Dawn started creeping into the sky about the time we crossed the Susquehanna River. It was lightening up when we stopped at the Joe Biden Amtrak station in Wilmington. We had a very short stop in Philly. Nobody boarded, well, in first class, at least. We were making decent time, but then, after we passed Trenton, we started slowing down. It was a little odd, going slowly through the stretch of New Jersey where they spent all that money on the constant-tension catenary so the trains can go 160 and we're doing maybe 80. (To be fair, on the return trip, we blew through that section at 135, so I think the issue was traffic congestion from morning commuter trains, though why there's traffic congestion with everyone running reduced pandemic schedules is a question worth answering.) In any event, we got into New York about 5 minutes late.

As I mentioned in my Moynihan Train Hall post, the new train hall is located over the extreme west ends of the platforms. Thus, unless you make an effort to get to that end of the platform, you're going to go up an escalator into the old Penn Station. There is some waymarking at the platform level, but mostly for "8th Avenue." The signs directing one to "Moynihan Train Hall" are actually on the ground at your feet. In any event, I think I was about the only person that actually made an effort to go in that direction, and at least our first class car was on the very west end of the train. In any event, I got the effect of riding the escalator up into the new train hall:







It's very nice, but you still scurry into the city like a rat.

More to come.


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 15, 2021)

I have more to say about the Metropolitan Lounge in my other post that gave my first impressions. As I said, this is the nicest lounge in the Amtrak system. Even though there are online complaints about the free food being served, I has pleased with the fruit cup I got to supplement my on-train breakfast omelet and a latte and a bottle of Saratoga water to keep my hydrated.




For people who have Select Plus who are traveling in coach or business class, the food selection is actually OK and one could get a few things that would make a better meal than the cafe car fare. In addition to the fruit cup, they have hard-boiled eggs, a couple of salads, some "pinwheels" (small wrap sandwiches) and chips and pastries, as well as jars of penny candy. They have bottles of upscale sodas and coffees and related hot drinks (like the latte.) I enjoyed sitting on the "outside" terrace overlooking the main train hall.

Of course, I didn't come this far just to sit in the Metropolitan Lounge. It was time to head out and reach my ultimate goal -- the far end of Staten Island, the southernmost point in New York (City or State), a beach located in Conference House Park in Tottenville.

To get there, I had to leave this bright new train hall, and make my way through the old Penn Station to the 7th Avenue Subway, where I would take the 1 train to South Ferry, then the Staten Island Ferry to St. George, and then the Staten Island Railway to Tottenville. Fromm there it was a 1.2 mile walk.




You have to go downstairs to the "new" West End Concourse, then walk past the entrance to the 8th Avenue Subway, around a corner, and then you're in the Long Island Railroad concourse. It's now under renovation, and all the shops and food outlets that usually line this hallway are gone, replaced by low ceilings and the noise of construction. There are signs promising great improvements when it's all done, though.




Here's a new escalator coming in off 34th St. that wasn't here when I passed by last September.

After a quick ride on the subway (everybody was wearing masks), I ended up at the South Ferry station, rebuilt after Superstorm Sandy. A quick walk over to the Staten Island Ferry terminal, and after a relatively short wait I boarded the _S.I. Newhouse_ for for my ride across the 5 miles of Upper New York Bay to St. George.



The _S. I. Newhouse_, just before discharging passengers.



NYPD is chasing our boat!




The famous scenic skyline of . . . Jersey City.



Ellis Island


Statue of Liberty


Another ferry, not sure where it was going. It left Governor's Island, but was headed for Brooklyn.




Finally approaching St. George after a 25 minute cruise.

More to come.


----------



## jiml (Apr 16, 2021)

Great report (as usual) so far. Is there any mention of brined, smoked meat on rye bread coming soon?


----------



## caravanman (Apr 16, 2021)

A tour de force, most enjoyable!


----------



## PVD (Apr 16, 2021)

There is ferry service from Brooklyn now to Governor's Island, in addition to Manhattan since it is now open as a park.


----------



## PVD (Apr 16, 2021)

The ceilings in the LIRR corridor will actually be higher when completed, but many of the areas have temporary steel panels that protect the public from construction above, and serve as a work platform.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 16, 2021)

PVD said:


> There is ferry service from Brooklyn now to Governor's Island, in addition to Manhattan since it is now open as a park.


Is it Free like the Staen Island Ferry?( still the Best Deal in Transportation!)


----------



## PVD (Apr 17, 2021)

sometimes, but not always
Ferry Tickets and Schedule | Governors Island (govisland.com)


----------



## Michigan Mom (Apr 17, 2021)

God I am in heaven reading this TR and perusing the photos...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 17, 2021)

jiml said:


> Great report (as usual) so far. Is there any mention of brined, smoked meat on rye bread coming soon?


I know Joe didnt skip a Deli if he was in New York!


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 18, 2021)

Ready to dock at St. George, Staten Island.




Of course, I had to deal with the issues related to being an older gent who is also taking a diuretic for borderline high blood pressure. The restrooms on the ferry were locked up tight. Fortunately, the restrooms at the ferry terminal aren't. 

Now, off to ride the train.



The Staten Island Railway is a sort of hybrid of the New York subway and a suburban interurban. The only faregates are at the St. George and Tompkinville stations at the north end of the line. Everyone lese rides for free, and if you're connecting from a subway ride in Manhattan via the ferry, you get a free transfer. The train runs exceedingly slowly, in only one place did I clock it at 45 mph, usually it was 30 mph or less. Plus, it makes a zillion stops. Only about 5 of the 24 stations are ADA-compliant. At times, the ride is a little rough, and on my return trip, I actually got a little trainsick, we were rocking around so much. They were doing some track work the day I rode, and there was some single tracking being done. Trains were running at 30 minute headways, so I needed to plan that into my schedule in addition to the ~50 minute travel time between St. George and Tottenville.




And of the line in Tottenville. There's a ramp at the far end. I used the overpass at the other end, and eded up on Main Street. I walked up the hill into a different world from our normal vision of "New York City."










This is the Conference House, a circa 1600s manor house where the British and American representatives had a brief pointless meeting in September 1776 to see if they could end the Revolution early. It contains a museum, but that was closed due to the pandemic. Two park rangers were outside with a webcam, apparently hosting some sort of Zoom class for presumably school students.

The house is surrounded by a rather large park, called (surprise!) Conference House Park, and it is on the park grounds where Ward's Point, the southernmost extremity of the State 9and City) of New York can be found.




After walking back through the residential neighborhoods of Tottenvile, I soon reached "downtown," the intersection of Main and Amboy Streets. By this time it was about 12:30 PM, and clouds were coming in from the southwest. I was getting hungry and needed (what else?) a restroom. There were a few possible lunch places, but both the Chinese place and the taqueria were both take-out only and had no restrooms. Next door was a coffee house that not only had restrooms but served "toasts," a sort of open faced sandwich that served my needs quite well. They had run out of my first choice, but the nice young woman behind the counter recommended the "caprese," which was sort of like an avocado toast with fresh mozzarella and cherry tomatoes. As I was looking doubtful, she offerred to add some pest, which really jazzed things up. I got an iced coffee to wash it down.




As you can see, not a traditional caprese, which is just tomato and fresh mozz with basil, but it was quite good.

While eating lunch, I fired up the Amtrak app and looked for trains to take home. I estimated the time I would need to get back to Penn Station, then added a little for for padding and to see a couple more things on the way, and figured I would have no problem catching the 6 PM Acela. I also used a 12-hour advance upgrade coupon that was going to expire in a couple of months, and snagged a First Class seat. With that business taken care of, it was now time to catch the train back to the city.

Approaching the station as I walked down Main Street, I saw the next northbound train leave. Oh, well, a 30 minute wait at a lonely station platform. It wasn't as bad as that, I walked down to the other end of the platform and got a few scenic views of Arthur Kill, the Outerbridge Crossing, and scenic Perth Amboy, New Jersey.








Soon the next train came in, and I was off on a rattling ride northward to St. George.

-more to come


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 18, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> I know Joe didnt skip a Deli if he was in New York!


Alas, this trip I did skip the Delis. Anyway, Ben's in Manhattan is temporarily closed due to the pandemic, and I wasn't about to schlep to their locations in the outer boroughs.


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 18, 2021)

Ready to dock at St. George, Staten Island.

View attachment 21757


Of course, I had to deal with the issues related to being an older gent who is also taking a diuretic for borderline high blood pressure. The restrooms on the ferry were locked up tight. Fortunately, the restrooms at the ferry terminal aren't. 

Now, off to ride the train.

View attachment 21758

The Staten Island Railway is a sort of hybrid of the New York subway and a suburban interurban. The only faregates are at the St. George and Tompkinville stations at the north end of the line. Everyone lese rides for free, and if you're connecting from a subway ride in Manhattan via the ferry, you get a free transfer. The train runs exceedingly slowly, in only one place did I clock it at 45 mph, usually it was 30 mph or less. Plus, it makes a zillion stops. Only about 5 of the 24 stations are ADA-compliant. At times, the ride is a little rough, and on my return trip, I actually got a little trainsick, we were rocking around so much. They were doing some track work the day I rode, and there was some single tracking being done. Trains were running at 30 minute headways, so I needed to plan that into my schedule in addition to the ~50 minute travel time between St. George and Tottenville.

View attachment 21759


And of the line in Tottenville. There's a ramp at the far end. I used the overpass at the other end, and eded up on Main Street. I walked up the hill into a different world from our normal vision of "New York City."

View attachment 21760


View attachment 21761


View attachment 21762


----------



## Michigan Mom (Apr 18, 2021)

This is all so wonderful! Enjoying the narrative and photos. Even the Caprese toast. No avocado, mind, just the pure elements of the bread, mozz, basil and tomato. Drizzled with olive oil, salt and pepper. I'll be heading to the grocery store this afternoon.
Regarding the Staten railway.... this is very interesting. As first time visitors to NYC, we were no doubt confused at times, and I'm someone who gets confused in my own home... anyway, I recall taking the ferry over to Staten Island, and then looking for a train to get back to Manhattan. We couldn't find one and ended up taking the ferry. We are NYC bound in May so we should be more oriented this time around.


----------



## KSOC (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you so much for sharing. My daughters lives in Queens and works in Manhattan. Wife and I have seen a lot around those areas, but haven't ventured to the other 3 boroughs yet. We moved from FL to PA, so our next trip will be Keystone Line instead of having to fly. But now I want to see Staten Island too!


----------



## PVD (Apr 18, 2021)

The SIR cars are due to be replaced by a version of the R211, the R211S (cab signaling) The current R-44 cars are overdue for retirement. Delivery times have slipped, but the days of the R-44 are definitely numbered.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 18, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Alas, this trip I did skip the Delis. Anyway, Ben's in Manhattan is temporarily closed due to the pandemic, and I wasn't about to schlep to their locations in the outer boroughs.


It's a dirty job, but someone has to do it! 

When I take my New York trip to see the New Train Hall( and ride in AcelaFC), I'll visit your Deli for you!

I'll also try your route on the Staten island Train since I've never been farther than the Dock when riding the Staten Island Ferry.


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 18, 2021)

PVD said:


> The SIR cars are due to be replaced by a version of the R211, the R211S (cab signaling) The current R-44 cars are overdue for retirement. Delivery times have slipped, but the days of the R-44 are definitely numbered.


Well, then I'm glad I got to see them before they head out to the great railway yard in the sky, or wherever such obsolescent equipment goes.


----------



## PVD (Apr 18, 2021)

They came in the early 70's I believe they were the first 75 foot cars. All of the ones running on the subway were retired, only the SIR ones remain. Its funny how they run at a leisure pace out there, they set speed records for subway cars when they were in testing. They were the last large order completed by St Louis Car, a company that built cars for many systems, some in very large quantities.


----------



## caravanman (Apr 18, 2021)

Interesting to hear about the old train sets in use. Maybe islands attract old trains?

Interesting coincidence, in that the UK Isle of Wight has had 1938 vintage tube trains running there!

Sadly, the last ones ran within the last year, now repaced by newer old trains! 

Youtube video of 1938 vintage Underground stock!


----------



## mcropod (Apr 18, 2021)

caravanman said:


> Interesting to hear about the old train sets in use. Maybe islands attract old trains?
> 
> (snip)



Too right! We've got some very old trains still in use on this island!

Early next month I'll be on a couple of them in Far North Queensland: The Gulflander and the Savannahlander.

I came across this late 1980s TV doco about the Gulflander and its driver/station-master (start 2m:36s in) who is every old Queensland bloke of that era, bashed-up hat and constant rollie-in-mouth included.  



I'll be lodging my TR in these fora.


----------



## PVD (Apr 18, 2021)

The other R-44 on the subways are all gone, the SIR fleet has different signaling control from the subway, there were other plans for earlier replacement with rebuilt R-46 which would be available when all R-179 came aboard, but those have changed to the present plan to give them all new cars. Don't forget, Manhattan as well as Brooklyn and Queens are islands (or part of one)


----------



## railiner (Apr 18, 2021)

Nice trip report. At one time, you could have taken a ferry from Tottenville over to Perth Amboy, NJ. Nowadays, there isn’t even any local bus service over the Outerbridge Crossing into NJ. Not even over the Goethals Bridge, other than expresses to Manhattan, “closed doors” through NJ. Only the Bayonne Bridge has a local bus from Staten Island to the Hudson-Bergen Light Rail terminal in Bayonne.

If you didn’t want to take the long ride back to Manhattan, the way you came, you could have taken an Uber across to the NEC station at Edison, gone on NJT to the closest Amtrak stop...


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 19, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Well, then I'm glad I got to see them before they head out to the great railway yard in the sky, or wherever such obsolescent equipment goes.



I believe NYC MTA dumps them in the oceans to become new Coral Reefs. I believe there are several Red Birds down at the bottom of the Atlantic. I'm sure they strip the components off of them first as a lot of that stuff can be reused on other cars or sold to collectors. There is a market for everything.


----------



## JeanA (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks for sharing your urban adventure!


----------



## PVD (Apr 19, 2021)

2500 cars were reefed, but the last few batches to go (post 2010) have been cut up for scrap.
Subway Car Coral Reef: Old NYC Trains Sleep With the Fishes | StreetEasy


----------



## joelkfla (Apr 19, 2021)

Seaboard92 said:


> I believe NYC MTA dumps them in the oceans to become new Coral Reefs. I believe there are several Red Birds down at the bottom of the Atlantic. I'm sure they strip the components off of them first as a lot of that stuff can be reused on other cars or sold to collectors. There is a market for everything.


I attended a presentation on reefing by the NY Transit Museum. There are no plans at this time for any further reefing.

Before being placed, the cars have to be completely stripped of anything that could cause environmental damage or a safety risk to recreational divers. IIRC, newer cars are more complicated because of all the electronics, wiring, and non-metal materials, making the expense of preparing and sinking them uneconomical.


----------



## Barb Stout (Apr 19, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> While eating lunch, I fired up the Amtrak app and looked for trains to take home. I estimated the time I would need to get back to Penn Station, then added a little for for padding and to see a couple more things on the way, and figured I would have no problem catching the 6 PM Acela. I also used a 12-hour advance upgrade coupon that was going to expire in a couple of months, and snagged a First Class seat. With that business taken care of, it was now time to catch the train back to the city.


With regard to Amtrak's NEC including Acela, can one just walk up to a ticket office a half-hour (or whatever) before the scheduled departure and buy a ticket or what is the least amount of time one can buy a ticket either online, in person or by phone?


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 19, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> With regard to Amtrak's NEC including Acela, can one just walk up to a ticket office a half-hour (or whatever) before the scheduled departure and buy a ticket or what is the least amount of time one can buy a ticket either online, in person or by phone?


Heh, heh, don't tell anyone, but I have actually boarded trains and bought my ticket using the app while waiting for the conductor to come by and scan them. I'm not sure I'd do that during busy periods, because you might accidentally board a sold-out train, but then, I've never actually seen a sold-out train. And now that the Acelas are all-reserved seating, you really need to buy your ticket before you get on so that you know where to go when you board.

When I was riding the Northeast Regionals regularly on the days I worked later, I would usually wait until I arrived at Union Station before I fired up the app to buy my ticket. I'd generally be doing it while I walked from the Metro station up into the concourse, unless the cell signal was flaky, and then I'd wait until I got to the concourse, where the cell signal and wifi was better. Before I had the app, I just went to the concourse and bought a ticket from a Quick-track machine. Of course, doing it that way reduces your chance for low bucket tickets, but then, the ride was short, the tickets relatively cheap, and, surprisingly on many weekday evenings, low-bucket fares were still available right before departure.


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 19, 2021)

Back on the Staten Island Railway....

It was slow going, rocking back and forth, getting a little queasy, needing the men's room...But soon we arrived back at St. George, where at least the restroom need was taken care of. 




Ah, great the M.V._ Guy V. Moliari _is sailing in. Does that mean that we get a ship with an open deck where I can hang out and get better quality pictures? No suck luck. As the passengers on the_ Moliari_ discharged, they sent those of us heading to Manhattan over to another slip. We got to ride the _Andrew J. Barberi_, sister ship of the _Newhouse_ that I rode in on. That class of ship doesn't have open decks, which I guess is nice in cold weather, but it does mean that you miss the sea breezes and you have to take pictures through dirty windows.

When the opened the doors, the crowd stampeded to the boat. Social distancing was more or less impossible, but everyone wore masks. It was much better on board. With a sound from the ships horn, we were off for our crossing.



Verrazano Narrows Bridge. (There's a Verrazano Bridge in Maryland, too. It's a much shorter span that connects Assateague Island State Park to the mainland.)




Look how high they pile those containers up! I wonder how those ships handle in heavy seas.



Barge traffic



Approaching lower Manhattan.




Whitehall Terminal, and back in the heart of the city.




Now the question --what to do until train time? I had thought of taking the 7 subway train out to Flushing Meadows Park and seeing both Sunnyside yards (from the train) and the site of the 1939 and 1964 Worlds Fairs. (I went to the fair in 1964, and there are still a few monuments standing, as those who watched the film "Men in Black" know.) However, thinking about it, I thought I might now have enough time for that, so I decided it might be better to check out Hudson Yards, and then stop a B&H Camera, which is located near Penn Station, as I'm thinking about getting a mirrorless camera and this would be chance to actually handle the merchandise. So I went on the Subway and took an R train north, with the idea of getting off at Times Square and taking the 7 train to the new Hudson Yards Station. As I swiped my Metrocard, I again noticed that it counted as a "transfer," as I had swiped it on the SIR as I left the station at St. George.

As we rumbled under the city, it suddenly occurred to me that, given my visit to New York's new intercity train terminal, I should see how it compares with New York's other iconic major train terminal. So I hopped off the train at 14th St., and got on the Lexington Avenue Line for the short hop to Grand Central Terminal.




OK, Moynihan is very nice, but, let's face it, nothing can beat Grand Central. Except that they don't have a Metropolitan Lounge at Grand Central. And the only places you can go are to Poughkeepsie, Wassaic, and New Haven and intermediate stops. (and a couple of branches of the New Haven Line.)

I wandered downstairs to find the restroom. One was closed, but the other was available. It was a bid sad. Traffic is down so much that nearly all the places in the food court downstairs are closed.







Also, the Oyster Bar is temporarily closed. They tried reopening it in September, but there just wasn't enough traffic. I'm hoping things get better by June and Dutch herring season.

Now, off to Hudson Yards....


----------



## PVD (Apr 19, 2021)

almost everything you might want to know about the Ferry but it leaves out the new Ollis class boats (3) the last of which (The Dorothy Day) was christened a few weeks ago they will replace the Kennedy and Barbieri, for a gain of 1


----------



## railiner (Apr 19, 2021)

PVD said:


> almost everything you might want to know about the Ferry but it leaves out the new Ollis class boats (3) the last of which (The Dorothy Day) was christened a few weeks ago they will replace the Kennedy and Barbieri, for a gain of 1


Oh, I will sure miss the Kennedy, and the “chant” of her 2 stroke EMD diesel, as well as her car deck, which I last used a couple years ago with my bicycle...


----------



## PVD (Apr 19, 2021)

You might like the "new boat sound", they have 4 EMD 710 which I believe are 2 stroke arranged in 2 pairs to power each end


----------



## railiner (Apr 20, 2021)

PVD said:


> You might like the "new boat sound", they have 4 EMD 710 which I believe are 2 stroke arranged in 2 pairs to power each end


I had thought they quit building the 2 stroke, account inherent pollution?
Other than that, the EMD and Detroit Diesel 2 strokes, were my favorite engines...


----------



## AFS1970 (Apr 20, 2021)

For good views of the Hudson Yards, which is probably too late for you now, there is a walkway that I think is part of the Highline elevated park, that wraps around the yards. The highline is another site to see in the good weather, as it is a park built on a reclaimed elevated freight track.


----------



## jis (Apr 20, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Heh, heh, don't tell anyone, but I have actually boarded trains and bought my ticket using the app while waiting for the conductor to come by and scan them. I'm not sure I'd do that during busy periods, because you might accidentally board a sold-out train, but then, I've never actually seen a sold-out train. And now that the Acelas are all-reserved seating, you really need to buy your ticket before you get on so that you know where to go when you board.


I have done that too. But I did ask the Conductor on the platform before boarding. He said fine, just buy the ticket ASAP, there is space on the train. No problem at all.



railiner said:


> I had thought they quit building the 2 stroke, account inherent pollution?
> Other than that, the EMD and Detroit Diesel 2 strokes, were my favorite engines...


EMD® E 23 B 710 Series is Tier IV certified and is designed for Marine and Stationary use.


----------



## SubwayNut (Apr 20, 2021)

A buddy and me were once doing a points run/getting another station for my website run from Boston up to Exeter, NH, the plan was to ride the Southbound train one stop to Haverhill to get that station and take the a MBTA Commuter Rail Haverhill line (that follows a different route than the Downeaster most of the way) back into Boston, but the Downeaster was a half-hour late, making it clear that we would miss the connection in Haverhill, and the next MBTA Commuter Train was two hours later. Unforchunately beacuse the scheduled train times had already happened I couldn't modify my ticket in the app or buy a new Haverhill to Boston ticket so it was a good half-hour on the phone calling Amtrak to talk to an agent who modified our tickets, it took even longer since we had seperate tickets. The conductors were super understanding but said our best bet was to call.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Apr 21, 2021)

For complicated reasons, it was convenient for me to take the Boston area purple line from one station to the next and back every Saturday morning. The third time I did it the usual conductor told me to not bother buying a ticket.


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 21, 2021)

I once got on a SEPTA train without a ticket at Manayunk, ticket office was closed. No conductor ever came by to sell me a ticket by the time we arrived at Jefferson Station, so I got a free ride. They have better fare control now, but I have a SEPTA senior key card, so I can ride free legitimately.


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 21, 2021)

After checking out Grand Central, I headed back to the subway and found my way to the escalator to the lower level 7 line tunnel. It's pretty deep, I guess it would be the place to go if WW3 ever happened.




A quick ride to the new Hudson Yards station. The train pretty much emptied out at Times Square. Then they held it for a couple of minutes before letting it proceed. Perhaps once the residential space in Hudson Yards is filled, there will be more business to this new spiffy station.



The mezzanine level at Hudson Yards.




Was the designer trying to riff on the Washington Metro?




Yes, I think someone spent some time on the DC Metro. This station is _deep_. The escalator is the longest one I've ever seen in New York. And when you get to the top of this one, there's another short escalator ride in order to get to the street. The escalator is also paralleled by an inclined elevator of the sort we saw at the Cityplace station in Dallas.




When you come out of the escalator, you see this thing, called "Vessel," which is apparently something you can enter, climb up all the stair and get a good view. Some have criticized the Hudson Yards development as being a bit sterile on the design side, and overly upscale, as if Manhattan needs more places for rich people to congregate. I couldn't really tell about the latter during my quick run through the area. My goal was to find 34th St. and catch the extension of the High Line park that loops around the Hudson Yards for a view of the trains. I've already walked the High Line south of 30th St. Unfortunately, the gate to the High Line was completely locked tight. Not sure what that was about, but I still have another thing to do in New York.




Here's the Megabus "terminal" on 34th St. I'd hate to have to wait for a bus on a rainy day. Far better to pay the extra for Amtrak and get to wait in the Moynihan Train Hall.





I did get a view of the trains in the Hudson Yards, through a chain-link fence. Do they have an plans to make money for mta by selling the air rights and developing the area?




Walking up 33rd St., here is one of the entrance ramps for the Lincoln Tunnel. The backup is around the corner up 33rd St. practically to 9th Ave. Train traffic might be down, but car traffic sure isn't. 

I had a productive visit to B&H Camera. They have an incredibly large selection, and I was able to fondle, handle, and otherwise play around with the camera models I'm considering buying. Now I have an idea of what to buy, and when I'm ready, I can order it online. I just need to swallow the $600+ cost for the thing.


They have a "museum' of old cameras (not for sale) in the used camera section. Here's one of the original Polaroid SX70 cameras. In the early 1990s, I got a very cheap polaroid model that used SX-70 film from my Mom so that we could take instant baby pictures of our daughter. I still have it, though not working. What's interesting was that, even as late as the 1990s, this object was still being manufactured in the UK and not some cheap-labor third-world country. Now, it was time to head back to Penn Station, which, fortunately, was right next door.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Apr 21, 2021)

If the purpose of modern sculpture is to make something that nobody can recognize, that “Vessel” thing fails the test—I saw the decks of a ship in there right away.


----------



## jiml (Apr 21, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> I had a productive visit to B&H Camera. They have an incredibly large selection, and I was able to fondle, handle, and otherwise play around with the camera models I'm considering buying. Now I have an idea of what to buy, and when I'm ready, I can order it online. I just need to swallow the $600+ cost for the thing.
> 
> View attachment 21821
> They have a "museum' of old cameras (not for sale) in the used camera section. Here's one of the original Polaroid SX70 cameras. In the early 1990s, I got a very cheap polaroid model that used SX-70 film from my Mom so that we could take instant baby pictures of our daughter. I still have it, though not working. What's interesting was that, even as late as the 1990s, this object was still being manufactured in the UK and not some cheap-labor third-world country. Now, it was time to head back to Penn Station, which, fortunately, was right next door.


I love B&H! In my past consulting life I had an account with them to acquire not cameras, but hard-to-find other items for clients. Unfortunately my last visit to NYC was on a Saturday. I'm glad they've survived the pandemic.


----------



## PVD (Apr 21, 2021)

When I worked on 34th st and after that 35th st, B&H was a long lunch destination walk if the weather was nice. The Hudson Yards station sees more usage when the offices are occupied, still quite a bit of remote work, also, when big shows are running at the Javits it can see good crowds. Everything has been put on hold, but the Javits has been a great mass vax site.


----------



## PVD (Apr 21, 2021)

B&H is one of the few stores to have free parking (with min purchase) in that area. Also, their mail order service is excellent, with free shipping on orders over$49 which for me, much as love to walk through the store is better than paying for the Midtown Tunnel.


----------



## Exvalley (Apr 21, 2021)

PVD said:


> B&H is one of the few stores to have free parking (with min purchase) in that area. Also, their mail order service is excellent, with free shipping on orders over$49 which for me, much as love to walk through the store is better than paying for the Midtown Tunnel.



Just be aware of their holiday schedule!


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 21, 2021)

Here's the outside of Moynihan Train Hall from 9th Avenue.




Still some construction on the western side of the building.



The entrance on 33rd. St.


The view from 8th Avenue.

I didn't go right in. First, let's look at the old Penn Station. Everything is still there, and it seems like it's been cleaned up a bit.







Well, _almost _everything is still there. The old Amtrak ticket counters are now gone. You need to go to Moynihan Train Hall, and so I did. I went down the escalator to the LIRR level, passed the turnstiles for the 8th Ave Subway, turned the corner into the West End Concourse, and then, up the escalator into Moynihan.

I returned to the Metropolitan Lounge, filled out another contract-tracing form and got my temperature scanned, and then went and got another bottle of Saratoga Water to rehydrate. This is when I conducted by survey of power outlets that I described in my other post about Moynihan Train Hall. Finally, about 10 minutes before train time, they announced our track. There's no direct connection to the platform, from the Met Lounge, you have to go downstairs and find the escalator. There was nobody waiting to board; we were waved on down the escalator by the gate attendant. 

Acela 2169 had parked all the way at the west end of the platform, and the First Class car was at the front of the train. The door was right near the escalator, if I had been traveling business class, I would have had to walk down the platform a bit. The First Class car was abut as crowded as I've seen one during the pandemic. Well, it was a 6 PM weekday departure. There seemed to have been a good number of passengers riding through from the north. I found my seat and settled in. There was a bit of hustle and bustle as everyone else found their seats. Despite the relative crowd, there were still empty seats, but it seemed like it took a while for the attendants to come around for drink orders. We weren't served until well after we left the tunnel, but it wasn't as disorganized as a trip I took in 2019 when I didn't get dinner until we were at Philadelphia. This evening, there are more choices than the snack box I was offered on my trip last October. I got the "short ribs," which was more of a pot roast, which was surprisingly tasty for being a Flex meal. I guess the double pour of Woodford bourbon helped out, and I enjoyed my dessert blondie with a cup of Baily's and coffee. Good thing service wasn't delayed too much, as I had to drive home from the station, and I did get a decent amount of time to burn off enough BAC to keep myself legal.






We rocked through New Jersey, running mostly 135 mph between New Brunswick and Trenton, and we were really passing cars like they were standing still as we paralleled I-95 in northeast Philadelphia. It was a fine ride; the only real downer was that I had someone sitting behind me who insisted on yapping into his phone almost the whole trip. There's nothing I hate more than having to listen to half of someone's phone conversation. There was also a guy across the aisle who was using his phone, but he only made one call, it wasn't too long, and when he was done, he didn't make any others. This guy also saw on the menu that they had "cocktails," but he didn't realize that they were pre-bottled, he thought that they actually had a _bartender_ on the train (ha-ha!) and he asked if he could get his Old-Fashioned made with the Wodruff bourbon. (Actually, I think it would be cool if they could have a bar car with a real bartender, but I'm not sure if the costs of logistics are practical.) We got held up for a while outside Wilmington, the part of the line that parallels I-495, so we had the frustrating experience of seeing the cars whizzing by _us_. I also noticed at Wilmington that it was raining outside. Despite a doubtful weather forecast, my whole day in New York was without rain, and was actually mostly sunny and pleasant. Apparently that wasn't the case further south.

It got dark after Wilmington, and we blew down the line and arrived in Baltimore about 6 minutes late. I went to the garage, retrieved my car, and drove home in a pouring downpour, a little nervous eyeing the bright brake fluid pressure light that on the whole time. (We took the car to the shop the next day. They couldn't find anything more than the brake fluid being a little low, so they added some. The brake light is now off, and everything works fine.)

Well, that was my first post-vac Amtrak trip. I worked out pretty well, I got to see the new Moynihan Train Hall, and some parts of New York I haven't seen before. Where to next?


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 21, 2021)

jiml said:


> I love B&H! In my past consulting life I had an account with them to acquire not cameras, but hard-to-find other items for clients. Unfortunately my last visit to NYC was on a Saturday. I'm glad they've survived the pandemic.


I should say they survived the pandemic. The place was hopping.


----------



## Exvalley (Apr 21, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Where to next?


Have you ridden the Downeaster?


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 21, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> Have you ridden the Downeaster?


Yes, although usually if I'm headed for Maine, I just pick up a car in Boston and drive. The same day connections from Baltimore aren't that convenient, aside from the issue of transferring between the stations. Plus, after I pick up my car, I drive over to Yankee Lobster and get a lobster roll. 

I also once rode to Portland using the Concord Coach. That was pretty convenient as the bus terminal is right at South Station, and the bus ride is nonstop.


----------



## PVD (Apr 21, 2021)

The B&H schedule is always available on their website....What is interesting, and something I respect, if the store is closed for a particular holiday where commerce is prohibited, the website will let you browse, but will not accept payment until the holiday ends.


----------



## jiml (Apr 21, 2021)

PVD said:


> Also, their mail order service is excellent, with free shipping on orders over$49


Although it's $99 to Canada, that's an unbelievably good deal since they manage their own brokerage (customs) and have an exclusive contract with a Canadian courier. This results in great shipping times on top of their superior inventory and pricing. If you represent a church, charity or non-profit their service is even better.


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 21, 2021)

PVD said:


> The B&H schedule is always available on their website....What is interesting, and something I respect, if the store is closed for a particular holiday where commerce is prohibited, the website will let you browse, but will not accept payment until the holiday ends.


Being that the company is owned by Orthodox Jews, they're what's known as "shomer shabbos," which means they're closed Friday evening and Saturday, (as well as Jewish holidays) and they're hardcore about it in that they don't even take online payment then. They're also closed on public holidays like Memorial Day, Independence Day, etc., though I couldn't tell whether online payments are accepted. (There's no religious reason why they shouldn't be.) They're also closed for a number of Jewish holidays (Tisha B'Av, Purim, but they're open during Chanukah) that, technically, there's no religious objection to conducting business. Again, it's not clear whether they take online orders on those days.


----------



## PVD (Apr 21, 2021)

If they are closed for a holiday that takes place over a period of time (like Passover) , payment is only locked out on the days where it is required by religious observance. The in between days, the store may be closed, but they will take orders, but they may have a note that they will not be shipped until the holiday ends, allowing them to take the whole week off, including the warehouse in Florence, NJ. They will be open on Memorial Day and July 4th on this years calendar. I am about a mile from an orthodox neighborhood, many Shomer Shabbat establishments, but it is a "modern orthodox" not Hasidic community.


----------



## NEPATrainTraveler (Apr 22, 2021)

Great trip report! Loved seeing Moynihan Train Hall. It was interesting seeing Staten Island too and your experiences with SIR. If I ever go there I'll have to try that coffee house you went too.

Looking at the photo of the closed ticket counter at the old Penn Station almost makes me sad to see it go. I know old Penn Station itself will still be around, but seeing Amtrak's decreased presence in the station almost makes me sad in a way. Maybe it's because I grew up with old Penn Station (I wasn't alive when the original Penn Station was around) or maybe I just miss New York and traveling in general. Still, Moynihan Train Hall looks better than old Penn Station and I really want to see it for myself the next time I am in New York.


----------



## railiner (Apr 22, 2021)

I had to make a trip to NY to take care of some DMV business, before changing my CDL to a Florida license, so I finally got to see the new hall. I was going to take the Meteor, using an Amtrak voucher from my last Amtrak trip for payment, but decided to hold off on that until full traditional diner service is restored.
Instead, I flew (standby) from Palm Beach International, with a change in Charlotte, to Philadelphia. I then boarded a SEPTA regional train to 30th Street Station, and enjoyed a hoagie sandwich, while thoroughly exploring all corners of that beautiful station. I then boarded another SEPTA regional for the ride up to Trenton. In doing so, I covered a tiny bit of 'new mileage' for me...the line from the upper level of the station down to the NEC mainline.

Upon reaching Trenton, I had just missed the NJT train to NY, so took the opportunity to thoroughly explore the Trenton station inside and out, including the River Line light rail station across the street. Then it was on to the next NJT train to New York. We arrived on Track 10. I walked the full length of the platform, to the west end, before finally riding the new escalator up to the new hall. First impression was, wow! It looks even better in person, than the photo's I have seen. So I then thoroughly explored every corner of the new hall, and was very impressed. It will be even nicer when they complete the retail section towards Ninth Avenue. 

I then went back into the old section of the station, also exploring the Post Office, which was under major renovation, as was the LIRR corridor. It was very nostalgic for me too, having worked there between 1989 and 1994. And having taking trains from there since 1967. And having first visited there since 1954.
Seen the station in so many iterations....

Anyway, I then caught an LIRR Port Washington train to Murray Hill, where my cousin picked me up. Four days later, I flew home from LaGuardia, entering thru the brand new Terminal B, but going thru a labyrinth of passageways to the old D Concourse to board my flight....


----------



## KiraPi (Apr 22, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> I have more to say about the Metropolitan Lounge in my other post that gave my first impressions. As I said, this is the nicest lounge in the Amtrak system. Even though there are online complaints about the free food being served, I has pleased with the fruit cup I got to supplement my on-train breakfast omelet and a latte and a bottle of Saratoga water to keep my hydrated.
> 
> View attachment 21732
> 
> ...


The trip from Penn Station to St George is my every day trip!  The Newhouse/Barberi are my favorite boats, too. Lucky day for you!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 22, 2021)

railiner said:


> I had to make a trip to NY to take care of some DMV business, before changing my CDL to a Florida license, so I finally got to see the new hall. I was going to take the Meteor, using an Amtrak voucher from my last Amtrak trip for payment, but decided to hold off on that until full traditional diner service is restored.
> Instead, I flew (standby) from Palm Beach International, with a change in Charlotte, to Philadelphia. I then boarded a SEPTA regional train to 30th Street Station, and enjoyed a hoagie sandwich, while thoroughly exploring all corners of that beautiful station. I then boarded another SEPTA regional for the ride up to Trenton. In doing so, I covered a tiny bit of 'new mileage' for me...the line from the upper level of the station down to the NEC mainline.
> 
> Upon reaching Trenton, I had just missed the NJT train to NY, so took the opportunity to thoroughly explore the Trenton station inside and out, including the River Line light rail station across the street. Then it was on to the next NJT train to New York. We arrived on Track 10. I walked the full length of the platform, to the west end, before finally riding the new escalator up to the new hall. First impression was, wow! It looks even better in person, than the photo's I have seen. So I then thoroughly explored every corner of the new hall, and was very impressed. It will be even nicer when they complete the retail section towards Ninth Avenue.
> ...


AKA: The Cheap Route to New York!


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 22, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> AKA: The Cheap Route to New York!


I guess one day when everything is running normally, I'll have to try the MARC to Perryville, connecting bus to Newark (Del.), SEPTA to 30th St.,, Another SEPTA, 30th st. to Trenton, and NJT Trenton to New York. I know it will be cheaper than Amtrak, but I wonder how long the trip will take.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 22, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> I guess one day when everything is running normally, I'll have to try the MARC to Perryville, connecting bus to Newark (Del.), SEPTA to 30th St.,, Another SEPTA, 30th st. to Trenton, and NJT Trenton to New York. I know it will be cheaper than Amtrak, but I wonder how long the trip will take.


I did it once, Mystic River Dragon told me I was in Mortal Danger in Trenton ( and on the River Line to Camden), but if definitely was Cheaper than Amtrak.( took around 7 Hours, but I ate in 30th Street, and looked around the various Stations as railiner did, plus Connections arent synched that well!

Still an interesting "Day Trip!"


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 22, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> I guess one day when everything is running normally, I'll have to try the MARC to Perryville, connecting bus to Newark (Del.), SEPTA to 30th St.,, Another SEPTA, 30th st. to Trenton, and NJT Trenton to New York. I know it will be cheaper than Amtrak, but I wonder how long the trip will take.


Maybe by then the station at Newark, DE will be completed and MARC will be running up this way.


----------



## railiner (Apr 22, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> I did it once, Mystic River Dragon told me I was in Mortal Danger in Trenton ( and on the River Line to Camden), but if definitely was Cheaper than Amtrak.( took around 7 Hours, but I ate in 30th Street, and looked around the various Stations as railiner did, plus Connections arent synched that well!
> 
> Still an interesting "Day Trip!"


Using the PATCO from Philly to Camden, and then the River Line to Trenton, might even be cheaper than SEPTA. And changing from NJT to PATH at Newark might also save a little more.
Agreed the connections aren't designed to make such a trip seamless...


----------



## jis (Apr 23, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> I did it once, Mystic River Dragon told me I was in Mortal Danger in Trenton ( and on the River Line to Camden), but if definitely was Cheaper than Amtrak.( took around 7 Hours, but I ate in 30th Street, and looked around the various Stations as railiner did, plus Connections arent synched that well!


Dunno. I have done that trip many times. Never felt I was in mortal danger anywhere. Of course one is triggered by the presence of many dark skinned people, that is a different matter  My guess is that the predominant ridership of the River LINE possibly falls in that category as well as possibly people who hang out around Trenton Transportation Center and Walter Rand Transportation Center in Camden.

Have you ever tried the Pennsauken shuffle from the River LINE to NJT Atlantic City - Philly service where the connections are even less synchronized, if that is at all possible


----------



## Railroad Bill (Apr 23, 2021)

Enjoyed your report Joe. Many good memories of our NYP trip, Staten Island Ferry and the SIRR. Hope to get to see the new Moynihan Station in near future. Our first Amtrak post vaccine Covid trip was last week to NY, MA, NH & ME. It was good to get out of Ohio for a few days


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Apr 23, 2021)

jis said:


> Dunno. I have done that trip many times. Never felt I was in mortal danger anywhere. Of course one is triggered by the presence of many dark skinned people, that is a different matter  My guess is that the predominant ridership of the River LINE possibly falls in that category as well as possibly people who hang out around Trenton Transportation Center and Walter Rand Transportation Center in Camden.
> 
> Have you ever tried the Pennsauken shuffle from the River LINE to NJT Atlantic City - Philly service where the connections are even less synchronized, if that is at all possible



Jim was exaggerating when he said I said “mortal danger.” I forget what my exact words were, but they weren’t that strong.

Yes, I feel uncomfortable on the River Line and at Trenton.

Jis, you have met me, and I am shocked that I even have to say this has absolutely nothing to do with color. For example, I love Philadelphia and feel completely safe there. And I ride SEPTA all the time with no concerns.

The people who take the RiverLine are of all colors and many different backgrounds, and I am completely comfortable with that. The train is for everyone—that is one of its good points.

I am uncomfortable because there is no conductor—if anything should go wrong, there is no one on the train to provide information or help.

I am also uncomfortable because the trains do not seem to be kept clean.

I feel uncomfortable in the Trenton train station because of the panhandlers (again, of all colors).

Finally, I do not have the faith in NJT that I have in other transit systems.

Jis, I’m very upset that you would have made such an erroneous assumption about me and hope this post has clarified why I feel uncomfortable on the RiverLine and at Trenton.

I have not been near either for a year because of the pandemic. Perhaps the trains are cleaner now and I will feel better next time I am on one.


----------



## jis (Apr 23, 2021)

@Mystic River Dragon I was pulling @Bob Dylan 's leg about his "mortal danger". I was not commenting about you. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks for explaining, jis—yes, it was a misunderstanding.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 23, 2021)

Apologies to Mystic River Dragon,jis, and any Jerseyites(?) offended by my joking comments about Trenton,Camden and the River Line.

I,in no way meant to offend any Citizens of the Garden State, but DID mean to comment on the less than ideal operation of NJT.

Anyone who was offended has my sincerest apology, I did not mean to imply anything bad about and Citizens of those places or the riders of NJT!


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 23, 2021)

railiner said:


> Using the PATCO from Philly to Camden, and then the River Line to Trenton, might even be cheaper than SEPTA. And changing from NJT to PATH at Newark might also save a little more.
> Agreed the connections aren't designed to make such a trip seamless...


Of course, you'd have to use SEPTA for such a trip -- The Market St Subway from 30th St to 8th St. to catch PATCO.


----------



## railiner (Apr 23, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Of course, you'd have to use SEPTA for such a trip -- The Market St Subway from 30th St to 8th St. to catch PATCO.


You could....but I usually walk to the 16th and Locust station in about 18 minutes or so...


----------



## joelkfla (Apr 23, 2021)

Just saw an Action Kid YouTube on the NYC Ferries that run all up & down the East River. _That_'s something I have to check out on my next trip to NYP. Great views of the skylines, and riding under the bridges, on the open upper deck all for just $2.75.


----------



## PVD (Apr 24, 2021)

There is interesting "ferry action" on both the East River and Hudson River. Remember, when the "Miracle on the Hudson" ditching took place a NY Waterway ferry was first on the scene for rescue, and took 143 of the 155 off the plane.


----------



## railiner (Apr 24, 2021)

PVD said:


> There is interesting "ferry action" on both the East River and Hudson River. Remember, when the "Miracle on the Hudson" ditching took place a NY Waterway ferry was first on the scene for rescue, and took 143 of the 155 off the plane.


In the Tom Hanks movie depicting that amazing rescue, the first NYW ferry on the scene was the Thomas Jefferson. It's captain, one Vince Lombardi, portrayed himself in the film.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Apr 24, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> Just saw an Action Kid YouTube on the NYC Ferries that run all up & down the East River. _That_'s something I have to check out on my next trip to NYP. Great views of the skylines, and riding under the bridges, on the open upper deck all for just $2.75.



Sounds cool. Can I trouble you for a link to that service?


----------



## jis (Apr 24, 2021)

PVD said:


> There is interesting "ferry action" on both the East River and Hudson River. Remember, when the "Miracle on the Hudson" ditching took place a NY Waterway ferry was first on the scene for rescue, and took 143 of the 155 off the plane.


I have always enjoyed riding the NY Waterway ferries, though it has always seemed to me that for everyday commuting the Hudson River crossings are a bit pricey. But I guess everything is around NY, except the Staten Island Ferry of course, which is kinda like the Star Ferry in Hong Kong though nowhere near as intense a service.


----------



## PVD (Apr 24, 2021)

The NYC ferries are subsidized and are very reasonable, NJ to NY is a different world in terms of pricing.


----------



## joelkfla (Apr 24, 2021)

Michigan Mom said:


> Sounds cool. Can I trouble you for a link to that service?


Not sure whether you meant the video or the ferries.

Here's the video: 
I've just watched the first 20 minutes, until they walk away from the ferry landing.

Here's the ferry's website: The New York NYC Ferry Service by Hornblower

Enjoy!


----------



## railiner (Apr 24, 2021)

Michigan Mom said:


> Sounds cool. Can I trouble you for a link to that service?


Here you go....





__





New York Attractions - NY Waterway


NY Waterway is the fastest and most convenient way to NYC, whether you're commuting to work, heading to NYC for dinner or to take in a Broadway Show



www.nywaterway.com









__





The New York NYC Ferry Service by Hornblower


NYC Ferry offers New Yorkers a dependable, state-of-the-art way to commute & connect in Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens & the Bronx. Book your trip today!




www.ferry.nyc





The latter one is operated under contract by Hornblower. I particularly recommend the long Rockaway route, next to the free SI Ferry, the best bargain...


----------



## joelkfla (Apr 24, 2021)

railiner said:


> Here you go....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those cross-Hudson ferries by NY Waterway certainly are expensive, compared to the East River boats. Even an 8-minute trip straight across the river is $9.


----------



## railiner (Apr 24, 2021)

New York's other (sometimes) free ferries....





__





Ferry | Governors Island (en-US)


Governors Island is a 172-acre island in Upper New York Bay, approximately 800 yards from the southern tip of Manhattan.




www.govisland.com


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 24, 2021)

railiner said:


> Here you go....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's some photos from the Rockaway - Wall St. Ferry from a trip I took in 2018.







You sail out into Lower New York Bay, it's almost like going out to sea.




Coney Island



Verrazano Narrows Bridge





Actually, I can't believe I did that trip. I went up to NY mostly to ride Amtrak out of Grand Central and have my herring at the Grand Central Oyster Bar. But in one day, I not only rode up to New York, I rode to Croton-Harmon (Empire Service up, Metro-North back), had my herring, bought some books at the Strand Book Store, visited the New York Transit Museum in Brooklyn, walked the beach at Far Rockaway, and then rode this ferry back to Manhattan, where I caught the 2 train to get me back to Penn Station and my ride home. I get tired just thinking about it.


----------



## railiner (Apr 24, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Here's some photos from the Rockaway - Wall St. Ferry from a trip I took in 2018.
> 
> View attachment 21943
> 
> ...


My kind of "trip"...


----------



## jiml (Apr 24, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Here's some photos from the Rockaway - Wall St. Ferry from a trip I took in 2018.
> 
> View attachment 21943
> 
> ...


Let me know when you open your travel-planning business.


----------



## PVD (Apr 24, 2021)

That is quite a day!


----------



## Brian Battuello (Apr 26, 2021)

Somewhat belated thanks for all the NYC info! It inspired me to run down from Boston to NYP to check out the station and just get out of town. You inspired me to blow some points on an Acela first class trip on the way back. Has been over two years since I flew international and was plied with free booze, so will be an interesting experience. And sort of glad to hear that the meal is upgraded from the box to flex. I'm glad I have 50 or so years of fancy diner meals in my memory box. Meanwhile, staying home and watching the kids grow up has been a silver lining on the whole covid thing.

20ish years ago I was commuting weekly from Stamford to a jobsite in Boston. The company sprung for the new Acela but not first class, so this will be a first for me. 

Just passed New Haven. The MNRR red cars look a lot nicer than the ones I used to ride to NYC. But then, we had the MNRR bar car...


----------



## PVD (Apr 26, 2021)

If you are passing M-8s those seem to be pretty good.


----------

